# Fishlake with the Kids



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally got out and spent some time on the Ice this weekend. We got out and fished Friday night and also went out for a few hours on Saturday afternoon...My daughter had a GREAT time. She was REALLY concentrating hard..she kept missing the good bites and could not Hook up. 









Then she finally caught her first fish through the ice...a nice perch..all by herself..Hooked reeled in and took off the hook.









Then the Trout started biting...she could not keep the splake off her line...she was reeling them in faster than I could get my phone out to take a picture. Then she caught a NICE 20" Rainbow...then a couple more 22" Splake...I wished I had more than my phone to capture all the pics of her....she was in HEAVEN!

























I was one PROUD dad as she held out in the cold and ice and fished until she was tired of catching fish!!!!! She had a blast!

We then went back to the cabin to rub it in to her sister and Mom that she had outfished everyone again...and spent a nice night at the cabin and headed home Sunday morning.









I think we are going to be spending LOTS more time up fishing through the ice....this girl is HOOKED!!!
She caught 15-20 nice perch...Lots of Splake in the 16-19" Range and that one really nice Rainbow. All but a couple splake and the rainbow went back in the hole for another day. 
The ice is getting close to 10-12" and was great fun!!!!!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! What a great memory! I can't wait to take my youngsters out for some ice fishing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report.
Good to see the youngster enjoying ice fishing.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like a great time.

The only way to make fishing any better is to do it with the kids. Good job dad. Nice post and pics!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work FLEH! I'm jealous of that nice cabin. I could use that setup for my southern excursions. Ever considered renting it for a period?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's Fantastic! Maybe she could give me a few Pointers.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! Those super smiley pics of her holding nice fish are priceless. Good job to you for getting her into them!

:O||:


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone...I have thought for a couple years that I need to get her out on the ice but thought that she could not handle the cold! SHE PROVED ME WRONG!!!! She did a great job and now she is hooked! I LOVED having her out there with me and now her little sister is really wanting to go...so I think we are headed back to the cabin again next weekend!!



brookieguy1 said:


> Nice work FLEH! I'm jealous of that nice cabin. I could use that setup for my southern excursions. Ever considered renting it for a period?


Actually have had a few people ask us if we would rent it out. Right now we are not considering it as we just finished building it this last summer and the new still has not worn off it yet  But We may sometime in the future. We LOVE it up there all year. My kids BEG to spend time up there and we spend most summer weekends there...but now I think more winter weekends are in the future! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roperlt (Dec 6, 2010)

Way to go FLEH, Dusty and I were up there on Saturday and caught a limit of Splake in about 3 hours. Where were you guys fishing? We were on the east side straight out from Lakeside. When we left to go home it didn't look like anyone was at the cabin, you guys must have still been fishin'. We are definitly going back this weekend, it was pretty fun and the weather was perfect. That's pretty cool taking the kids out for some fun!!!
Later, L.T.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Roperlt said:


> Way to go FLEH, Dusty and I were up there on Saturday and caught a limit of Splake in about 3 hours. Where were you guys fishing? We were on the east side straight out from Lakeside. When we left to go home it didn't look like anyone was at the cabin, you guys must have still been fishin'. We are definitly going back this weekend, it was pretty fun and the weather was perfect. That's pretty cool taking the kids out for some fun!!!
> Later, L.T.


LT....we did not get up there until about 2pm...left my wife and some my youngest at the cabin..and we fished until after dark, then went back and spent the night at the cabin.
With the kids we just fished right off of Lakeside. We had gone out Friday night too and done really well just right there at Lakeside and did not want to walk a long way with the kids. I am hoping to get back up again this weekend. Maybe we will see you up there if the weather is good.


----------



## gengurl (Jan 20, 2011)

This weekend is my first time...to Fish Lake, and first time ice fishing. What what were you using??


----------



## T-Sho (Jul 9, 2010)

I will be out there on saturday and sunday. Use small jigs tiped with worms or some chub, sucker, or perch meat. Small tube jigs work good for me. Foxi jigs are good too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done!


----------

